# Application Noteshelf



## Viren (13 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, 
Je rencontre un petit souci avec l’application, lorsque que je veux faire un copier coller d’une page internet vers l’application je n’arrive pas à le coller sur une page noteshelf. Lorsque j’arrive sur la page ça me met bien « noteshelf à copié depuis safari » mais impossible de le faire apparaître ou de le coller. Je ne sais pas si ça s’enregistre quelque part, je ne trouve rien. 
merci d’avance si quelqu’un pouvait m’éclairer 
Bonne journée


----------

